# inside skinny



## spurrs and racks (Apr 5, 2017)

Starting to catch a few ling on the gulf coast piers from Panama City to P'cola and.....

The kings are showing up.

I have to kill a couple turkeys before I can go.

s&r


----------



## ericflowers (Apr 11, 2017)

Kings were on fire in Navarre last week, cobia were sparse for the viewing, only sighted 4 in 2 hard days on boat, 4 on pier.  Believe they were low due to the west wind.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Apr 12, 2017)

*this week*

is perfect

s&r


----------



## Dustin Pate (Apr 12, 2017)

Spanish having been chewing the rail down also.


----------



## ericflowers (Apr 13, 2017)

Dustin Pate said:


> Spanish having been chewing the rail down also.



You ain't kidding, caught some of the biggest Spanish I've ever caught last week


----------

